# Getting a new baby tomorrow!!! So excited!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I was browsing craigslist's pet section as always and came across an ad for single dumbo girl looking for a home. After texting with the owner back and forth I decided I would take her. She lost her cage-mate about 2 weeks ago and from what I gather the owner doesn't have time to care for her (I didn't go into details about what happened to the cage-mate). I have rescued both my girls and I am prepared to rescue another! SO. Time to get the spare cage setup once again for the 2 week quarantine. 

Here is the photo of the new baby


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

She is adorable~


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Squee!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha, you're gettin' pretty good at this rat collecting thing xD


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

So cute! I like her coloring.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Pictures of the new member of the family 

























































Quarantine Cage


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She is a super beautiful girl! Congrats!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

SQUEEEEE.  She is adorable! What a sweet face. Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful <3


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Aaaawwwwww! <thud!>


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Awww! She's absolutely gorgeous! Lots of luck with her!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't thought of a new name for her yet. She was able to wiggle herself out of my spare cage and I nearly had a heart attack when I found her missing...turns out there was no need to panic since she didn't even leave the bed...she was all cuddled up between the bed and the wall fast asleep; Such a good girl. So I had to split my double FN (since its already meshed) and put her in that.


----------



## tabbytoo (Feb 1, 2012)

She is precious! Good for you for rescuing!


----------

